# The day I got to start a Merlin !



## Geedee (Dec 30, 2008)

.


----------



## v2 (Dec 30, 2008)

8)


----------



## trackend (Dec 30, 2008)

I been going to FL for years and the Merlins and Griffon always get a good crowd I think its a clever way to display them much better than static or cutaways (all though the IWM's one is beautifully done) nice Vid Gary, big smile.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice Gary.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2008)

WAY COOL geedee WAYCOOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice, im jelous.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dude..that is freakin awesome


----------

